# Who doesnt love kid pictures :)



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Because I love seeing everyone elses pictures thought I would share since I have my computer now  and kidding is coming to a end and have time. Hope you enjoy


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

more


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww, love them all  That lil mancha is adorable!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She was born yesterday. You cant tell but she has paint markings.....really really light. That was mamas last breeding so Im stoked its a girl 
And thank you


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oooooh my gosh!!!! They are so cute! Congrats on all of your 'dorable babies!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you  that's not all of them but I didn't want to blow the whole thread up


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they are just so darn cute!! I love boer babies!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a nice crop of cutie pies!


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

Adorable !!! That chocolate baby (#80) is the cutest ever and THICK !!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you  I like 80 too...I wish he was a girl. He's 100% and for sale but no one likes him.....so I'm happy I'm not the only one who likes him lol


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

What a nice bunch of kids! I love the little black and white guy - 6th picture in the first bunch! Is that you in the black and white top? A face would have been nice if it was. :laugh:


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe the babies are so sweet!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

So adorable and sweet:-D


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

MsScamp said:


> What a nice bunch of kids! I love the little black and white guy - 6th picture in the first bunch! Is that you in the black and white top? A face would have been nice if it was. :laugh:


No make up and lack of sleep....a picture of my false was so not gonna happen lol. I did show a little of my blinding white leg though lmao 
Everyone here keeps point fun at me saying that poor little black and white one is a pigmy but she's 1/4 kiko and I'm very much in love with her goofy coloring. So thank you for liking her too. Thank you all for the complements. I'm so happy with most of my kids this year and was worried since all three bucks are new....but I'm proud of the big studs


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They all look awesome Jessica! I love all your spotted head kids.  Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you!!! I love all your kids too.....and your are way better then mine


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> No make up and lack of sleep....a picture of my false was so not gonna happen lol. I did show a little of my blinding white leg though lmao
> Everyone here keeps point fun at me saying that poor little black and white one is a pigmy but she's 1/4 kiko and I'm very much in love with her goofy coloring. So thank you for liking her too. Thank you all for the complements. I'm so happy with most of my kids this year and was worried since all three bucks are new....but I'm proud of the big studs


Jessica, you're killing me - you're just killing me! :lol: :lol: No problem on the black and white kid - I didn't know she was 1/4 Kiko, so no one can accuse me of favoritism, either! ;-) From what I've seen of your kids this year, you should be very happy with them - good job!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

They are all very special.I think they are adorable!hlala:


----------

